# Live Football on your PC



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Has anyone seen or used this before:

http://www.watch-football.tv/

I'm probably looking at the UK users at TSG, but the US may have something similar.

The reason I ask, in the FAQ, it says one fee only, and you can watch stuff that I normally have to subscribe to monthly on Sky. My mate was looking at it, as he doesn't have Sky.

Does it sound like a plugin is required, as the system requirments mentions nothing about WMP etc? Also, I'm wondering if it will have a 'phone home' part, where it accesses premium numbers, instead of just the internet.

He's asked me to look into it, for obvious reasons.

Look forward to any replies, as this may be a dodgy thing from the start.

Regards

eddie


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..As a fellow brit..it does sound to good to be true..free for a limited period and then £4.49..but worth checking out..cheers for the info..:up:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

sounds good you check it out its free..............let us all know..........


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I would not trust any website that does not give a phone number or address, registered office etc.
Who do you contact when you have paid your money and the confimation email does not arrive?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh I hate football with a passion. 

You see I work at the TV station and if network doesn't air the game at exactly the listed time .. I get a gazillion phone calls calling me all kinds of foul names. I have no control over what network airs. And the stupid game last week was only 10 min. late to start. 

They didn't miss anything and I got no apologies.  

Rant Over


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Here is another one  
http://www.footy-live.com/


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh! You mean *Soccer* eh?

Um...sorry, nil-nil, not interested.


----------



## headburg (Sep 28, 2005)

ITS A RIP OFF-I wouldn't trust this guy

I'm an ex-pat and was thinking of paying for it but found sopcast.
Its a free p2p network and it works. You get RAI & other italian language sport channels which according to the RAI site show champions league aswell as BBC News 24. Not sure yet if they show Premiership games.
I found info by typing the watchfootball url in a "group" search through google where a forum directed me to sopcast & PPLive but couldn't get PPLive to work, the download link was broken when i tried.

Here's a recent channel list:
BBC World News WMV-V 316 18 63.61% 95.00% Sep 20 14:27 
Cinemax(test) WMV-V 297 23 53.69% 96.00% Sep 26 10:30 
ESPN (test) WMV-V 288 70 76.59% 92.00% Sep 27 00:00 
HongKong Football TV WMV-V 212 28 77.00% 94.00% Sep 24 23:54 
LA7 WMV-V 184 9 72.73% 100.00% Sep 25 01:37 
PBS (test) WMV-V 288 10 51.95% 95.00% Sep 25 04:32 
RAI Sport (DTT) WMV-V 273 10 64.78% 92.00% Sep 27 14:38 
RAI Sport (DTT) WMV-V 273 6 92.44% 94.00% Sep 28 18:35 
SportItalia WMV-V 290 19 75.31% 94.00% Sep 28 17:35 
Star Sports WMV-V 288 7 44.14% 99.00% Sep 28 18:44


----------

